# Grilled Fish Sauce Wings



## powerplantop (Dec 6, 2012)

18 wing pices get marrinated with 2 Tablespoons of fish sauce for a few hours.

The sauce: 
1/2 Cup Fish Sauce
1 1 inch piece of Rock Sugar 
1/4 teaspoon Ginger 
1/4 teaspoon Garlic
Juice of 1 lime
1/2 teaspoon Sriracha

This gets reduced down to a syrup.

The wings go on the grill direct heat until done, the skin should be crispy. 

Toss wings in the sauce and serve on a bed of cilrantro.




Grilled Fish Sauce Wings by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## Hoot (Dec 6, 2012)

I will most certainly be trying this! It sounds great!
Thanks!


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 6, 2012)

They are crispy, salty and sweet with a bit of heat. They are now my daughters favorite wing recipe.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2012)

Most excellent!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 6, 2012)

Those sound and look great!

I can see Pac is already salivating all over them!


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Those sound and look great!
> 
> I can see Pac is already salivating all over them!



Thank you and yes he is.

Grilled Fish Sauce Wings Recipe - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2012)

You guys know me too well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 6, 2012)

pacanis said:


> You guys know me too well.



Kinda hard not to notice when I was getting blow back clear out here.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

They sound perfect!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anyone know an alternative to Sriracha sauce?

Could you just use a sweet chilli sauce?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 7, 2012)

Sriracha isn't sweet. It's got a pretty hefty hot/vinegar kick to it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful job.  And you wrote it all down so that you can re-create it.  Wonderful!  Sound delicious.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 7, 2012)

That's pretty much a nuoc cham dipping sauce turned into a marinade
and glaze.... YUM!!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Sriracha isn't sweet. It's got a pretty hefty hot/vinegar kick to it.



Yes, it is like a chilli sauce...but we have sweet chilli sauce in so just wondered if that would still be ok...just sweeter


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 7, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Does anyone know an alternative to Sriracha sauce?
> 
> Could you just use a sweet chilli sauce?



Sweet chile sauce would do just fine.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks so much PP


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 7, 2012)

Yum!!! I just bought a pile of chicken wings today!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 7, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Kinda hard not to notice when I was getting blow back clear out here.


----------

